

Google AdWords - eleven herbs and spices revealed - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/01/21/google_secret/

======
aristus
Ach -- El Reg has been playing up the "evil Google fooling people" angle for
years. a) the general algorithm has been written up and confirmed many times.
b) the power-law distribution of rankings is not a secret either. You don't
need a three-page conspiracy piece to point out the implications of a + b.

I love this line, after 2 pages of conspiracy wanking: "Never mind that it's
obvious."

